# Alumilite / Liquide diamond bonding question



## BeeAMaker (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone know if the Alumilite or Liquid Diamond epoxies will bond to acrylic?

If I was to use pieces of acrylic sheet in a mold and put Alumilite or LD in with it, would they bond to the acrylic or just "stick" to it.

Next time I pour some resin I will setup a test for myself but was hoping maybe someone already knows the answer. 

Thanks!


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Jan 25, 2018)

By all reports, LD is STICKY... At a bare minimum I'd be using mold release and doing a small test. I've used PVC just fine with alumilite, but I also use Stoner mold release.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jan 25, 2018)

mckenziedrums said:


> By all reports, LD is STICKY... At a bare minimum I'd be using mold release and doing a small test. I've used PVC just fine with alumilite, but I also use Stoner mold release.



Sorry, I wasn't clear in my intent. Im not using the Acrylic as a mold, but rather putting acrylic pieces _into _the mold.
I'm actually hoping the AL or LD will bond to the acrylic. I don't want it to separate while turning. There is a difference between bonding and sticking.


----------

